# So what do you think?



## stinkyelements (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a few problems on my last grow so i'm starting over. I have two plants of different high grade strands in a mixture of miracle grow potting soil and african violet with enough nuts for now. They are in a large self built hollowed-out cabinet that is 5 ft. tall 2.5 feet wide and 1.5 ft. deep. The bottom foot of the cabinet is used for storage. The cabinet is inside of walk in closet. Inside of the cabinet I have a 250 Watt hps mounted, (2) 100 Watt cmpt fluoros, a cooling fan for the hps, a fan for circulation outside of cabinet, and a humidifier to keep rh at 40-55%. The overall temperature is around 76-82 degrees and rh is 40-50%. I have neptunes harvest organic fertilizer that I will start using after a couple more weeks. If you look at the pictures, the bottom leaves have brown stains which may have been from misting the top soil but im not sure. The plants are about 2 weeks in, and i retransplanted both plants into 1.5 quart pots. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Locked (Dec 27, 2009)

There are a cpl things I wld change...If that is tinfoil lining your grow box then lose it and just paint the inside flat white...I wld watch for stretch and be ready to move either the lights or the plants closer...and keep an eye out for nute burn...I think that might be the cause of your brown spots...unless that is Miracle Grow Seed Starting Mix then it is probably full of time release nutrients and will be rough if not fatal on your seedlings...


----------



## IB_Funky (Dec 27, 2009)

Im on my first grown, and have read a few post different sources/post saying that higher humidity, lower temp., along with less light a the beginning will have a better chance of producing females. just something to thiink about!!


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks HL !! under the foil is flat white so that works and i did hear it reflects better but I wasn't sure, i will prob move them closer to the lights now too, i haven't added any extra nutes just what was in the soil and it was only .21, .07, .14, but yea it is continuous release, is that gonna be a real issue? i did get some mist on those leaves while misting the top soil, i was hoping maybe just burnt it a little cause its not really brown just dry looking.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 27, 2009)

yea puffin, im tearin that tin down now, i havent given it nutes and wasnt planning on it for a bit, and im going to move them closer, thanks keep me updated on yours....!


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 27, 2009)

nice cant wait to see, what lamp are you using for that? 
thanks i think she'll do ok i'll be puttin up pics.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## smithgrown (Dec 28, 2009)

get rid of the MG bro!!!!! its just not worth the risk of all the work and then burn them up one day. i always use 50% cheap potting soil, 40%pete moss and 10% peralite. wks great for me when i cant get name brand fox farm.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

those cfl's need to right on top of those plants..as close as you can get them.


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Dec 28, 2009)

> this time of year i cant even find a household fan, let alone gardening supplies. and its just ackward for me to order a 60 pound bag of soil off the internet




      Amen to that brother!!  you ain't alone,
        out here on the far eastern end of Nu Yawk 
          its the same story--gotta get everything off
            the net--hooray ups...................


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 28, 2009)

stock up in September next year, i learnt that the hard way also.

That MG soil your using will be fine just dont add any nutes for awhile

JMO


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

puff monkey, thanks i did do that........
Yea im in PA and getting any descent soil is tough rite now, but i need to make the effort.
dman, you really think that mg will be ok?
And take a look at these leafs today guys whats the deal?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

look at my first grow journal ....that was done with MG 3 month feed soil..(i used a custom mix though)..


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

the two leafs on the one look like trouble and they are the ones i got wet my other girl still looks good so im iffy on wether or not its nute burn


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn nice first grow, you must have been doing something right, help me out, haha, how did they get so big even at 3 weeks?


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

Some strains will tolerate MG soil and others will not...do you hve a lowes or home depot around?  This is the only MG soil I hve had no problems with at all....
  I just bought up 5 bags from my Home Depot earlier this month...


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

ok cool HL, yes i do, and thats what i did. So what do you think do those leafs look nute burnt or could that have been just from getting them wet, it doesnt look like deficiences i had before or does it?


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> ok cool HL, yes i do, and thats what i did. So what do you think do those leafs look nute burnt or could that have been just from getting them wet, it doesnt look like deficiences i had before or does it?



It looks like you might hve splashed the leaves when you watered and the time release ferts burnt them a bit...it cld also be other problems though like a ph issue...how are you checking your ph? If you hve the seed starting mix I wld transplant and see how the new growth looks...the great thing about MJ is it is quite resilient and will bounce back nicely...


----------



## BBFan (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey there Stinkyelements-

Looks more like a ph issue or the start of some mild nute burn.  Like Hamster said- how you checking your ph?


----------



## BBFan (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a pic from my last grow with MG soil- this is classic nute burn.

View attachment 145161


See how the edges of the leaf are turning brown and necrotic?  I thinks Hamster's right- looks more like you have a ph issue.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

I did get a good bit on those two only when misting the topsoil but no nutes in the water, so at first i almost expected that but not sure if thats the main cause. i just invested in a ph test meter, i also just transplanted yesterday. Im trying to be optomistic about this one, they are good strains and thankfully they can bounce back pretty well.........


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks bbfan, maybe i need to get the essentials for raising and lowering the ph, from what i know bone meal , sawdust etc depending on what it needs. so would i make a mixture and transplant again?


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

stay with me on this one guys!!!


----------



## trophy_1 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Home Depot by me (It snows alot here) carries EarthGro soil year round.  No nutes in it and its cheap.  You do need to add some perlite to it but it does a good job and its less than 3 dollars a 40lb bag.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

Trophy-maybe i'll go with that next time, would it hurt to go from mg to that if i transplant or wait and see how this plays out first?


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

btw nice journal


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Trophy-maybe i'll go with that next time, would it hurt to go from mg to that if i transplant or wait and see how this plays out first?



Which MG soil do you hve them in right now...? Do you hve the seed starting mix? Or is it still in that time release MG?


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

they are in an mg potting mix continuous release 3 months, but very low nutes, african violet potting soil wich is great stuff i thought would balance it out somehow but the mg kills it


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> they are in an mg slow release, african violet mix wich is great stuff i thought would balance it out somehow but the mg kills it



You cld leave them in it and watch them like a hawk or get some better soil and transplant...either way you will need to keep an eye on your ph...ph is the key to everything...you can do everything right but if your ph is off your grow can suffer big time...


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

maybe i need to get the essentials for raising and lowering the ph, from what i know bone meal , sawdust etc depending on what it needs is that the best way to go about fixing ph. so would i make a mixture and transplant again if i need to for sure?


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

I buy my up and down..I am not even sure how to make it....you need to ph everything you gve them to around 6.5 for soil grows...you need a ph meter to do this accurately...the strips they sell suck...I am not sure what you use to check ph...


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

so i guess i should check the ph of the soil and water before planting and throughout.......I know it needs to be around 6.5 i think it was u that told me not to get the strips so the ph meter is worth the buy.


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> so i guess i should check the ph of the soil and water before planting and throughout.......I know it needs to be around 6.5 i think it was u that told me not to get the strips so the ph meter is worth the buy.



You don't need to check the ph of the soil so much as get a soil that is fairly neutral and does not lean too much one way or the other...I never check my run off unless their is a huge problem...I just use a soil that is as nute free as possible and then everything i gve them is ph'd to 6.5...everything...I hve had zero ph problems since doing this...


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

thats why i used the african violet mix wich keeps the ph at 7


----------



## Camiudom (Dec 28, 2009)

Strips from aquarium stores are accurate enough, and fairly cheap- the ones with the three or five tabs on them- I got them last from www.indigo.com but I do prefer the digi myself- it saves the effort, and in the end it is cheaper.  personally I like to have a manual backup to check against the digi.  I would also be interested in where or what brand name hampster is purchasing for his PH up and down 'solution'?


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> thats why i used the african violet mix wich keeps the ph at 7



You can't trust that soil to keep your ph at 7 in my opinion...this is what i wld do right now...I wld get a soil with little to no nutrients in it...I wld transplant to the new soil and then use my ph pen to ph any water or nutrients to 6.5...then keep an eye on them...


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2009)

Camiudom said:
			
		

> Strips from aquarium stores are accurate enough, and fairly cheap- the ones with the three or five tabs on them- I got them last from www.indigo.com but I do prefer the digi myself- it saves the effort, and in the end it is cheaper.  personally I like to have a manual backup to check against the digi.  I would also be interested in where or what brand name hampster is purchasing for his PH up and down 'solution'?



My ph up and down came with my first DWC purchase...the dwc itself was an overpriced storage tub but the ph up and down that came with it work well...I don;t know what brand they are... they hve the stupid websites name on them...


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You can't trust that soil to keep your ph at 7 in my opinion...this is what i wld do right now...I wld get a soil with little to no nutrients in it...I wld transplant to the new soil and then use my ph pen to ph any water or nutrients to 6.5...then keep an eye on them...



HL!! I appeciate this, I think thats what im going to do if your interested i'll keep u updated, and if your down stick with me on this one!!!:hitchair:and i appreciate any other opinions and support.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

You can buy PH adjusters at any hydro store or online.  Earth Juice makes an organic set, that I've been wanting to try, but I also have some by "Europonics" "olivia's", and "General Hydro".  Adding a tbls. of dolomite lime per gallon of soil helps to stabalize the ph of your soil.  But you will still need to adjust ALL water, and Nute solution, before adding it to your pots.

I agree that the twist on your leafs looks like a PH problem, so you have something going on.  I would do like Ham suggested and transplant out of that soil if you can find the seed starter stuff that he is using.  If you can't then I would flush the heck out of it, and try to flush out as much of those time release nutes as possable.  The problem with that stuff is you have no way of knowing when it is done feeding, until your leaves are yellowing...and I would hate to have it go that far!  Also when you go to flower and have those granules still releasing nutes, you will be feeding nitrogen, which you don't want in flower.  

First thing first though...if you can't transplant, then you still need to get that PH under control...good luck!


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks LF. Im gonna try a few diff ways to go about this just not sure whats the best or wanna risk messin this up......... as of now new growth is looking good and the other plant doesnt have this issue, yet, so i may just do what i can with the resources i have and transplant and try to figure out what i really need to adjust it properly.........Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 29, 2009)

I use General Hydroponics for PH up/down.
I've got a Hanna PH pen.
It's one that measures only temp and PH, but since I've had it and used no more ph problems.
I tried to "Go cheap" with color recognition kit and it did'nt get it.

I've never used any MG soils at all, but I'd be anxious to see if a good flushing might help-but it's your grow and your call, Stinky.

There are alot of growers here who use PH meters-they are a worthwhile investment if you plan to turn out a good crop.
Keep it green and Good Luck!!

Here-hold onto this:
:48:


Gb


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2009)

Bro....22.50 for a Milwaukee >>>http://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

32.00 for a Hanna>>>>http://www.eseasongear.com/hahi98phphte.html

One of the best investments you can make....


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought I might chime in.

I always grown in MG soil.  The trick is too not really water too much in the beginning.  Plants your size and I would be extremely gentle with my watering.  There are times when I just let drops roll off the tip of my index finger continuously, one by one, so as too not burn the plants much.  Take it really easy man, reaaalllyy easy.

Eventually the plant will go through the nutrients in the pre-ferted soil during veg so your plant will need veg nutrients _eventually_ (4-6 week of vegetative state).  You should still take it easy with the nutrients though.

Add flowering nutrients as needed.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 29, 2009)

The ph meter advise has made all the diff. Hamster
Im gonna look into ordering some ph up down now also
GBudd thanks for the suppot, u think flushing would help, how would i go about that?
Omnigr33n- im also considering going that way too but if its too risky i would rather transplant in new soil, but it doesnt seem like anything is a sure thing


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 30, 2009)

Stinky,
I've never used any time-release type soils, so I don't know wether a flush would help, but Legalize Freedom mentioned it, so I wonder if flushing would help a situation like that.
Use clear water, ph of 6.5
DO NOT ADD NUTES.
Make sure the medium has adequate draining holes and that you have a pan to catch the runoff.
Try not to let the water splash on the plant itself (I know this sounds so simple-lol-but some of those granules may be on top.)
But-hold on a sec-you could remove the top layer of time-release soil, then top dress with a non-nuted soil.
Then do your flush till you have it draining good, then let it completely drain out and dry(dry cycle)
Like I said, I've never used pre-nuted soil, but I have had to flush out nutrients before.
Heck-try it with one of them and see if it helps.
Good luck.

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 30, 2009)

The thing Omnigr is talking about makes alot of sense too.
The granules are activated by water so if you watered very lightly.
Ever so lightly.

:watchplant:
Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 31, 2009)

Geezer, I've never used it either so I'm guessing when I say to flush it to.  What I meant to say was that they would have to really flush, flush, flush, copius amounts of water in order to wash away those nutes, and even then you wouldn't know if they were depleted until you started seeing a deficiency.  I personally would not want to take it to this point, IMO transplanting is the best option if it is an option...if it's not then I would flush the he11 out of it.


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 31, 2009)

Legalize_Freedom, Geezer-So i got some hyponix soil with no nutes and i think im just gonna retransplant, but would it be critical to do that again so soon after its first transplant just this past sunday, and going from nutes to none? And eventually after a few weeks they will need some nutes right, so am i still better doing that and just feed as needed? I know the nutes in the soil so early are prob what hurt it but they do need some at some point, is it just the continuous feeding that would continue to damage them?


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 31, 2009)

and what omnigr said does make sense but i feel thats too risky since its already an issue but good advise, thanks.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 31, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Geezer, I've never used it either so I'm guessing when I say to flush it to. What I meant to say was that they would have to really flush, flush, flush, copius amounts of water in order to wash away those nutes, and even then you wouldn't know if they were depleted until you started seeing a deficiency. I personally would not want to take it to this point, IMO transplanting is the best option if it is an option...if it's not then I would flush the he11 out of it.


 
Totally agree with ya.
:yeahthat:

I guess we were just thinking "out of the box"
Yes it would be copious ammounts and no way to know when levels were right.
Stinky,
I think transplanting would be best.
Make sure you read some of the stickies on it if you have'nt done it a few times.
Good luck and keep it green!!!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 31, 2009)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Legalize_Freedom, Geezer-So i got some hyponix soil with no nutes and i think im just gonna retransplant, but would it be critical to do that again so soon after its first transplant just this past sunday, and going from nutes to none? And eventually after a few weeks they will need some nutes right, so am i still better doing that and just feed as needed? I know the nutes in the soil so early are prob what hurt it but they do need some at some point, is it just the continuous feeding that would continue to damage them?


 
You should have had some growth since this past sunday?
Depending on its size, the plant does hold some reserves for itself.
Like Hamster has said/posted before, MJ is an amazingly resilient plant.
Even with no nutes at all, it will take a while before the plant will show a defenciency.
How old is the plant now-or got a recent pic?

Gb


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 31, 2009)

yea ive def. had some growth since then. the first set of pics is about 2 1/2 weeks, the second is prob almost 2 weeks now (very diff. looking not sure what strain). this is after just tansplanting today.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bro....22.50 for a Milwaukee >>>http://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html
> 
> 32.00 for a Hanna>>>>http://www.eseasongear.com/hahi98phphte.html
> 
> One of the best investments you can make....



Thanks for the link Hamster I really appreciate it. I could have used it when I dumped 80+ dollars on this one at my hydro shop. 
http://www.eseasongear.com/miphwaphte.html


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 31, 2009)

any input godspeed!!


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 31, 2009)

So they're in the Hyponix now?
They are growing some.
I'd give them some clear water for a while.
Just let them thrive.
Keep it Green!!


----------



## stinkyelements (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup! Thanks geezer you guys are awesome


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree, just water for a couple weeks.  Do you have a nute line up?  If not read the sticky called Nute study by Jmansweed, he does a side by side run on 6 different nutrient lines.  It's a long read, but very good and mandatory (IMO) read on soil growing, and nutes.  You have a couple weeks before your going to need any feeding though.  Make sure not to overwater, you want it to dry out some, and make the roots stretch.  Good Luck!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks legalize-freedom. i have read the sticky, nute study. i actually use neptunes harvest fish emulsion, i just need to get a system down. i really appreciate the support im gonna let them go for a while dry out and just take it easy. Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 1, 2010)

Really puffin? I dont know why im having problems like this then. but thanks man maybe thats key (the watering)...........


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 2, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> and what omnigr said does make sense but i feel thats too risky since its already an issue but good advise, thanks.



For next time...and btw...flushing helped me when I had problems in the beginning.  However, my plant was already half way through flowering.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 2, 2010)

omnigr- ok cool. wow really half way through flowering? at least u got that far, how far does that set them back or slow progress?

Go figure only two days after transplanting again it seems like things are worse, this showed up on 2nd set almost over night i think it was begining to show before but didnt think it would look this bad after the transplant, what is goin on?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

whats your PH?, and did you water them when you transplanted with ph adjusted water?  They look dry to me.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 2, 2010)

legalize freedom- i actually gave them a good watering with a ph of 6.5, this is driving me crazy i know i need to simplify this just cant find it


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Just focus on new growth and how it is looking...I hve had plants get those spots on their lower leaves and after transplanting into better soil all the new growth was fine and things corrected themselves....remember that MJ is a weed and it pretty resilient...it takes a lot to straight up kill it...I found this especially true with seedlings and clones....they take a lickin and keep on tickin...


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 2, 2010)

Hamster im gonna take your word for it im thinking those spots were inevitable at that point so again thank you, new growth is still ok, you're givin me hope man!!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah ham is right...they are probably just a little stressed from the move is all


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright, Im hoping so, i just got my ph up down solution too but the ph hasnt seemed to be the problem according to the test meter, i will be doing another test after the next watering, checking runoff, wich i didnt do after the transplant. like i said your awesome im gonna try to stay cool and let her run course i'll be posting updates, and prob more questions haha. Thanks


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 2, 2010)

Edit: Im stoopid =p


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 2, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> just verified 3 of 6 are female, others not sure about yet :hubba:



nice what strain got pics?


----------



## misbehavin (Jan 3, 2010)

Stinky.....

shoot me a reply if this worked, whadda ya think?

Hopefully, the attachment method worked.

JMAN


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 3, 2010)

yea it worked, nice, doesnt look like you had many problems, if so how did you get past the issues im having? they look good and it looks like there is some growth showing, are they in 12/12? nice setup.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

Good Luck to you Puff!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 6, 2010)

nice puffin, nice and bushy! I just pinched mine! and things are looking better too. We'll see! I think i may have a male but just because it doesnt have that purple under the stems doesnt necessarily mean its a male does it or can u really not tell till flowering?

But good luck, lookin good, btw what lights you using?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 6, 2010)

yea i figured i shouldnt judge right now, i know you wont see anything for sure until 12/12......and i know i would be able to tell at that point. just curious about the stems. males i had before didnt have the purple like the females, but i guess that doesnt mean much.....

What nutes and system did u use going about this one?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 6, 2010)

oh yea thats it from the start huh.......what do u think you will be using once you start feeeding?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not really sure just if i notice that they need alittle pick me up or something. i am going to test it on one plant at a time and make sure they dont burn. but they are a month and half old and that stuff says it feeds for 3 months. i found a new place and picked up some regular nute-less soil for the next batch so i wont have to worry about it.
> 
> heres alittle pic of my lonely runt, its getting nailed by the led now, may be a bit to close :giggle:


 
*Should you not beable to get that led right down 2-3" off the plant..*
*   ....  all the grows i see with leds are beautiful till they reach 18" then they get all striny and spindaly.. due to the low penetration??*
*just a couple questions i thought i would throw in there..*
*NICE GIRLS by the way..*
*LH*


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 6, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> not really sure just if i notice that they need alittle pick me up or something. i am going to test it on one plant at a time and make sure they dont burn. but they are a month and half old and that stuff says it feeds for 3 months. i found a new place and picked up some regular nute-less soil for the next batch so i wont have to worry about it.
> 
> heres alittle pic of my lonely runt, its getting nailed by the led now, may be a bit to close :giggle:




yea i agree thats a smart way to go about it, they are only a month and a half? wow!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 9, 2010)

Beautiful Puffin, you are rockin that LED setup. I have been seeing them more at our local hydro shop; I never use to believe in them but you made me a believer. Your plants are so frickin healthy; I love it!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah man, that first one looks like it will grow into one big bud...sweet.  You have them under your HID now right?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

they look beautiful puffin good work. that one looks like its going to be one huge bud, if not all of them haha. dont know much about the led's but they look very nice, seem to be workin for you...

JW what temps and RH do you keep them at, and how can you or do you regulate that in the dark period? Also what do you do for ventilation?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have any extra advise? i retransplanted into nuteless soil about a wk and a half ago due to nute burn and issues from miracle grow 3 month feed. things are looking way better, i just pinched them and they are both about 3 1/2 wks now. i need to retransplant again into 5g buckets for good but im not sure if that is too soon from the last one, also when do you think would be a good time to start feeding again i have neptunes harvest fish emulsion and im not sure when to start with that? any suggestions?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

how they lookin? the fist two are the same one


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

You cld probably start them on some light nutes..maybe 1/4 strength and watch for nute burn...I hve no experience with those nutes you hve though...


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

again here is my dinky setup, i also have an oscilating fan for intake and ventilation at closet door. the nutes im using are organic


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that new growth or nanners in the 2nd pic?


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

thats new growth from pinching the tips the other day


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 10, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> in veg they were around 78-85 degrees with just a small fan in there. vor ventilation i just let the door cracked a little. since it was winter time i have very low humidty and tried all i could to fix but it was a worthless fight and gave up.
> flowering is in the basement, much colder around 60-75 depending on i lights are on and time of day, around 15% humdity
> i dont know what happened but today a gave them a little water with like 1/100th stregth blooming nutes and am stressing out over what is happening now
> 
> i posted a thread here if you want to see the pictures.



im doin petty much the same for ventilation but for humidity i went out and got a 30$ humidifier keeps it around 40-50. Where im at and the winter my whole place has 10% humidity


----------

